# somthing we found on out camping trip



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it was about 2 1/2'

Ak how is my photogopherphy?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn I hate snakes









The pics themselves is good shots man----I can't complain about them one bit....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That must have been quite interesting to run into!
Good pics!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like a Massasauga Rattlesnake.

http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/parkzi...07-07-2003.html


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Where're the pics of it around your neck?









JK. Good pics.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

we found it wile walking along the shore line when my sister jumped and almost got bit when it lumged at her here is a pic of my sister and the snake


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

theres rattlesnakes in ontario wtf lol thas crazy


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a nice looking snake, pictures looks good


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

they are rare up here 
i would say just like musky I have only seen 2 in 15yrs that is wild ones...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

All these years teachers in school have been saying theres no venomous snakes in canada, I guess they were wrong.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've seen a rattlesnake as far north as Perth, Ontario. (Well, some camp grounds near by anyway.) And in the water, of all random places. It's a long story that involves a lot of beer. But my friend was almost tagged. We didn't think that rattlesnakes made it up this far. And even after the incident didn't think twice. But when we read about freak rattlesnake sightings on our way back to the city in the newspaper at the pizza place, we were kind of freaked out.


----------

